# Blue Water Question



## mg_cook (Mar 5, 2008)

I've got a 21' Contender with a 200hpdi on it and 90gal of fuel. Best I can figure i'm getting about 2miles to the gal. I would love to do some blue water trolling and like to get on some wahoos mainly but would take any blue water fish. I can do bout 50miles straight outta p-cola pass no problem I believe. My question is where should I start first and what time of the year is best for this? Of coarse I know i'm gonna have to pick my days but I feel really comfortable being in this boat. Got it late September last year so didn't get many chances last year but definitely looking forward to this season and want to do a blue water trip. Thanks for any and all help.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

You should have the range to get on out there safely. Depending on the water, you won't even have to go that far. Many a wahoo has been caught in 200-400 ft. at or near the edge. The Nipple is only a touch over 30. Any of these areas are prone to hold anything from a superchicken to a nice blue...


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Downtime2 said:


> You should have the range to get on out there safely. Depending on the water, you won't even have to go that far. Many a wahoo has been caught in 200-400 ft. at or near the edge. The Nipple is only a touch over 30. Any of these areas are prone to hold anything from a superchicken to a nice blue...


X2, 21 contender 5 rod spread nipple zig zagging the ledge with ilander/ballyhoo combos and divers.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I still spend a good majority of my trolling around the 50 fathom line with a zig zag course over the ledge going from 250ft out to 400ft or so and back up. Ledges like that form consistent upwellings and rips and always hold some form of bait. I can't tell you how many Wahoo I've caught working those depths as well as Blue and White Marlin, Sailfish, Dolphin and several species of Tuna


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

mg_cook said:


> I've got a 21' Contender with a 200hpdi on it and 90gal of fuel. Best I can figure i'm getting about 2miles to the gal. I would love to do some blue water trolling and like to get on some wahoos mainly but would take any blue water fish. I can do bout 50miles straight outta p-cola pass no problem I believe. My question is where should I start first and what time of the year is best for this? Of coarse I know i'm gonna have to pick my days but I feel really comfortable being in this boat. Got it late September last year so didn't get many chances last year but definitely looking forward to this season and want to do a blue water trip. Thanks for any and all help.


On the right days you can go anywhere in that boat. Do you have sea tow. A broke down motor won't get far if it were to stop out there. You need to meet a couple of folks on here that like to buddy boat. A little more secure with another boat out with you. 50 miles is a haul . I know personally. I come out of orange beach going to the nipple and areas out that way. In a 23center console with twin 90's. 
I am always interested in other boats coming offshore when we go.


----------



## mg_cook (Mar 5, 2008)

O yea i deff have sea-tow prob would't go outta the pass without it lol. Yea i totally agree with buddy boating makes great since. Thank you all for the input and suggestions. Time to look at hiltons chart now


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Load the boat and go. Buddy boating is the way to go


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

I have a 21 Contender with a single Yamaha F225, 90 gallon tank, and go to the edge every chance I get. I can go out there, troll, bottom fish, leave the motor running the whole time and burn no more than 40 gallons. So range is not your issue. Have a VHF radio, Sea Tow, and a reliable motor. Like people have said above, buddy boat if you can.


----------



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)

With 90 gallons you should be fine but one thing that surprised me when I started making those trips is if the weather kicks up on you that mpg goes to crap.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

An old rule of thumb standard is, quarter tank going out, quarter coming back, quarter to fish on and a quarter in reserve. Leaves some wiggle room if something goes wrong...or right...

Far as the weather goes, I play it safe. I am fanatical about wind/wave/weather forecasts.


----------



## Coastal Cowboy (Feb 12, 2012)

X2 on the buddy boat. Want to get out there with my 21 cc with yamaha two stroke 150, and 80 gallon tank. Just have to pick the right day, and buddy up.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Downtime2 said:


> An old rule of thumb standard is, quarter tank going out, quarter coming back, quarter to fish on and a quarter in reserve. Leaves some wiggle room if something goes wrong...or right...
> 
> Far as the weather goes, I play it safe. I am fanatical about wind/wave/weather forecasts.


I like how you point out whether things go wrong or right. That extra 1/4 tank would sure be nice if the right things happen. And your timing was just right. No telling what you can catch out on the edge and around the nipple with absolute perfect timing.


----------



## Grehgory (Mar 13, 2014)

I've caught working those depths as well as Blue and White Marlin, Sailfish, Dolphin and several species of Tuna


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

mg cook You should have no problems with safety on a 21 Contender. If you are out on a Saturday or Sunday just monitor 16 and 68 and I am sure there will be plenty of folks around you if you need help. Starting in a few weeks is when you should be out there. You will not find many mahi's yet until the water warms up but this time of year you can expect a good flush of BIG hoo's to 115 pounds to pay us a visit. Some smaller ones 15 to 75#s will move in after that and most will stay around and give us many a chance to bring them home. If you want a chance at some pelagic's just pass the edge and look for color, temp changes with up dwellings and that formed weed line will make it even easier for you. Good luck out there we will be looking for you. gene


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

purple haze said:


> BIG hoo's to 115 pounds to pay us a visit. Some smaller ones 15 to 75#s will move in after that and most will stay around and give us many a chance to bring them home.


I need to fish where you are fishing.:blink:


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

It's just a "rumer" I heard about but the way it goes is there was this guy that ticked off Gene and Tim, might have been mumblings that he made a great bait for the Warsaw they brought home. 

Not really but those guys motto is big baits for big fish and they do bring them home. Everything from Flounder to Grouper and lots of them are king sized. I for one would like to fish for flatties with them at least one time.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

MG,

Take an EPIRB and Inflatable Life Raft. We troll from 150ft to 2,000ft depth, but never leave the dock without these two items aboard my 21ft'r.

http://www.thegpsstore.com/ACR-2842...B-P2483.aspx?gclid=CISP3LzesL0CFS9p7AodWGEAwA

http://www.landfallnavigation.com/coastalcompact.html

You don't want to be out there treading water thinking about all the money you saved!


----------

